# Is there a specific type of epoxy to use on LEDS?



## MPS (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a bit of background before you call me an idiot here. I am in construction, I can build a house but don't know squat about electronics, of ANY KIND! Anyway, I am trying a new hobby, one that involves LED's. Basically it's an etched plexiglass sign lit with LED's. I want to try build it a bit differently as it needs to be as compact as possible to get the maximum visual effect. I want to drill holes in one side of the plexiglass and inset the LED's with epoxy not only to hold them in but to also clear up if you will the opaque holes from the drill bit to get the maximum output of light from the LED's. But, BUT, I haven't a clue on anything electronic, especially LED's as I said before. Are there different sizes (the smaller the better)? If so, are LED colors dependent on the size? Will any generic run of the mill epoxy work for this application? 

I appreciate any help...


----------



## CKOD (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll assume youre going to want to be using 5mm or 3mm LEDs for this, or maybe even the superflux 4-pin LEDs and not the high power LEDs usually used around here. 

For your purpose, any kind of epoxy will do, but the more clear it is, the better, opaque is obviously bad, and the yellow epoxy might not play nice with some colors. 

You can find resistor calculators on line (search for "LED reisistor calculator" and plenty should come up,) and some should even give wiring diagrams. LED color is independant of the size, you should be able to find 5mm LEDs in almost any color you want. Dont get too hung up on ratings for the 5mm LEDs they are usually rated in milicandella (mcd), which is brightness, and viewing angle. However putting the LED the epoxy in the plexiglass will remove most of the lens effect that the LEDs dome provides, so both of those are somewhat pointless to you., Lumens or mililumens (amount/volume of light) would be of interest but I wouldnt expect to see that in all the datasheets. 

You can use ebay for cheap LEDs though the quality may be questionable, and it sucks having a LED go out when you have it epoxied into the plexi, though you could drill it out if you were careful enough, however digi-key, mouser, and other distributors will have LEDs also, but at a steeper price. The best compromise may be to get some ebay ones and run them hard for a while to see if they crap out quickly or hold up for a bit.



edit:
http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/multilayer-animation/index_eng you might find that relvant


----------



## Phil828 (Apr 29, 2011)

American Science & Surplus sometimes has misc. LED's cheap.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 29, 2011)

MPS said:


> Just a bit of background before you call me an idiot here. I am in construction, I can build a house but don't know squat about electronics, of ANY KIND! Anyway, I am trying a new hobby, one that involves LED's. Basically it's an etched plexiglass sign lit with LED's. I want to try build it a bit differently as it needs to be as compact as possible to get the maximum visual effect. I want to drill holes in one side of the plexiglass and inset the LED's with epoxy not only to hold them in but to also clear up if you will the opaque holes from the drill bit to get the maximum output of light from the LED's. But, BUT, I haven't a clue on anything electronic, especially LED's as I said before. Are there different sizes (the smaller the better)? If so, are LED colors dependent on the size? Will any generic run of the mill epoxy work for this application?
> 
> I appreciate any help...


 
well, hard to say, there are some clear 2 parts epoxys, how will they behave in your situation, only test will tell, but clearest epoxy i ever used is loctite 5 min epoxy, it comes with 2 mixing nosiles, since it dries so fast you really need to work fast, you might wanna check your local hardware store. also, not all 2 part epoxies that have both parts clear, will stay clear once mixed.
ther is also a clear glue called norland iirc, it dries with help of uv light, that one is clear, but i personaly never used it, so google it, or may be someone that did use it will tell you more.


----------

